# Spot Rigs



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I picked up my favorite long shank J hooks in #6 with my last terminal tackle order to tie some spot rigs, does anyone use beads or have any preferences on how they're tied? I was going to use 20 lb flouro and tie a regular 2 drop rig. I'm not big into spot fishing, they're bait or give away species for me, but want to have them tied. :fishing:


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

If just tie a plain 2/3 hook rig with short snoods.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

AbuMike said:


> If just tie a plain 2/3 hook rig with short snoods.


Sounds about right.


----------

